# Introducing Remy and Cinder!



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, I kept telling myself I was happy with 4 rats. 4 is an excellent number. 4 is the most I've ever had. With an FN you have to, because with allll that space it's easy to justify more rats :doh:. :lol: 

Remy was the first one. I found him 3 weeks ago at an out of town petstore. He'd been there for nearly 3 months after his owners had decided they didn't want him any more, and came with massive toe/foot injuries. He still has wonky little toes :heart:. How can you say no to a sad story like that? Plus, he's a stunning russian blue. Since he's been out of QT and at my place (around all the wonderful girlie smells) we've uncovered a bit of a nasty biting habit with him, but hopefully he'll mellow after his neuter (Thursday!) and with some hard work. He weighs in at 500 g on the nose :roll: 





















Cinder was another impulse, when my friend who wanted another girl dragged me (ha!) to our local rat rescue an hour away. She knew I wanted a black self girl, and hassled me into taking her :. Clark (the owner) played a big hand in this too. So, I did the paperwork, and next thing I know she's on her way home with me. She was born at the rescue, and her mom was one of three pregnant females surrendered which resulted in over 30 rats in that group. She's now 5 weeks old and has been handled daily since the day she was born, which shows through in her wonderful personality. Her last weigh in showed her to be a whopping 70 g  













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ooh i want a black self realyl badly, but i'm telling myself it must be a rex because then it's less likely i'll just run into one, and so i'm less likely to accidentally bring one home, lol. cinder is absolutely adorable!

and how are remy's toes wonky? i wanna see them if they're that cute!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

theyre adorable...i went to a rat expo desparetly looking for a black self but ended up with a blue teddy bear rex. just gives me a reason to keep looking


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i was that friend! and there was no harrassing, just gentle encouragment! 
you should see Eyes now after her bath. she is so WHITE! and her tail is so soft and pink. poor Ink though, kakushi, twix and sometimes even tween and sweetipie will bully her around a bit. Babydoll is loving it though! means she's off scott free from them now. i swear i saw her laughing when kakushi sat Ink instead of her. 

i won't be on much with spider so sick so you should post those pics you took of Ink and Eyes. then come over again soon so you can get cleaned rat pictures too. the color difference in Eyes really is amazing. 

i'll also be expecting to hear when the parents find out about cinder. i wonder how long its going to take for them to notice the little blacky. and don't forget to give us lots of growing pictures of little cinder too. just the intro pics aren't enough. in fact you should do an update pics of the entire lot. i imagine belle and willow and siam look a lot different then when you first posted about them... actually, did you ever introduce willow and siam properly. i think you showed us amelia before. you shoudl really see babydoll, you don't realize how fast they grow until you get one that's smaller them. 

anyway, i'll stop rambling now. nice pictures.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* Very Very cute! I know how you feel, I thought I was happy at 4 as well and now i'm 5 rats later lol. *


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're both so cute!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you should give us update pictures of cinder and the others. if cinder is growing half as fast as ink and babydoll i bet she looks like a nearly completely different rat


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Yes, updated pics please!


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

aww cute.
and my mom's cat's name is 'sinder'


----------

